# cerebral contusion



## Δημήτρης

Ιατρικός μάλλον όρος, το κοντεξτ είναι αυτοψία κάποιου που δολοφονήθηκε.
Πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Eltheza

What do you think about *μωλωπισμός εγκεφάλου*?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μωλωπισμός sounds a bit weird to me (I expected _κάκωση_) but after googling it a bit, I found the same answer at http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=60826.0. Thanks.


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Δημήτρη!

Yes, I would imagine that *μωλωπισμός* is 'medical terminology', but so is *contusion*!

'Translatum' is good; very 'high level' stuff;-))!


----------



## an-alfabeto

"Εγκεφαλικές κακώσεις" νομίζω πως είναι το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Συνήθως για εγκεφαλικές κακώσεις ακούω, ναι.

Μάλλον ο μωλωπισμός είναι πιο συγκεκριμένη ορολογία, όπως λέει και η Eltheza.


----------



## winegrower

Εγκεφαλική θλάση είναι ο συχνότερα χρησιμοποιούμενος όρος. Μώλωπας/μωλωπισμός είναι επίσης σωστό αλλά λιγότερο ιατρικό.


----------



## elineo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μώλωψ είναι το τραύμα από χτύπημα χωρίς την ρήξη της συνέχειας του δέρματος (χωρίς να τρέξει αίμα, μόνο ερυθρότητα η μελάνιασμα), ενώ θλάση έχει σχέση με σπάσιμο, με ρήξη συνδέσμων πιό πολύ παρά οστώ. Και τα δύο όμως είναι κακώσεις. Διευκρινίζω οτι δεν είμαι γιατρός, μη μου πετάξετε τίποτα βαρύ....


----------



## Eltheza

Hi elineo!

That's a good point! 

*Contusion* = "bruise: an injury that doesn't break the skin but results in some discoloration". (www.wordnetweb.princeton.edu)

So here, *contusion* = *μωλωπισμός*

(I'm not a doctor either;-))!)


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> Εγκεφαλική θλάση είναι ο συχνότερα χρησιμοποιούμενος όρος. Μώλωπας/μωλωπισμός είναι επίσης σωστό αλλά λιγότερο ιατρικό.




Εγκεφαλική θλάση = Cerebral contusion

Εγκεφαλικός μώλωπας/μωλωπισμός = Bruising of the brain or cerebral bruising.

Είναι ουσιαστικά το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά όπως έχεις σωστά επισημάνει winegrower (πού μας κρύβεσαι τόσο καιρό) το πρώτο είναι ο συχνότερα χρησιμοποιούμενος όρος και πιο "ιατρικό".

Το "εγκεφαλικές κακώσεις" αποδίδεται ως brain/cerebral injuries.


----------

